# Taking care of the Landowner and Land



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

dogdigger
guest

Joined: 26 Jan 2004
Posts: 257
Location: grand forks
Posted: Wed Aug 24, 2005 2:23 pm Post subject: Take care of those who let you hunt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

well the season is coming around and we are all getting excited for another great year. we have all of our decoys ready, our guns are cleaned, trailors are packed, and dogs are ready for the hunt. for most of us the great hunting we enjoy here would not be possible without all the farmers and land owners who give us permission to hunt on their farms. i am writing this just to remind everyone to take care of the people and the land this fall. clean up your shells and other trash out of the fields, be mindful of livestock. and dont forget the land owners. alot of the people who own these big farms dont or cant hunt anymore. especially the older folks. take time after your hunt to stop in and say hi, offer them part of your kill or better yet process your kill and bring them some (jerky, sausage, meat already cleaned and wrapped) your next hunt. remember the people who make it possible and make sure to let them know how much you appriciate them letting you hunt. its not only for all of us now but also for the next generation. good luck this fall. only 8 days guys!!!!

mark

Thought this is a great post just some things I would like to ADD from the upland side to remind everyone.

one of the things i have seen allot of and it always makes land owner VERY UNHAPPY.

** Having Permission to hunt with your party of 3 and one dog to hunt pheasant and grouse , then showing up with 10 guys 5 pickups and 7 dogs to hunt anything possible.

Have seen this done and WOW what a show it was. I could NOT blame the Landowner for being upset at all. :sniper:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Ohhh yea one of my uncles neighbors...old single guy, all CRP-hates hunters pretty much, but let me go in every time. The only thing is he is old and likes to talk, and talk, and talk. Haha i saw one day he has sign pro make his fancy POSTED signs. Anyways, make friends.


----------

